# Eure Geschichte für Indie-Story-Game gesucht!



## SBCMarvin (16. Mai 2017)

*Eure Geschichte für Indie-Story-Game gesucht!*

Hallo zusammen!

Für ein kommendes Projekt suchen wir Geschichten. Um das ganze etwas genauer auszudrücken: Ich und ein kleines Team werden ein Videospiel für PC & Konsolen entwickeln in welchem mit möglichst viel Gefühl, Atmosphäre und Tiefgang eine Geschichte erzählt wird.
Dazu haben wir uns überlegt, anstatt uns selbst eine Story auszudenken, eine Geschichte aus der Community auszubauen und mit unserem Spiel zu erzählen. Wichtig ist für uns dabei, dass die Story so authentisch bzw. realitätsnah wie möglich ist und nicht direkt den Anschein erweckt ausgedacht zu sein. Sollte die Geschichte auf wahren Begebenheiten beruhen achten wir natürlich auf Datenschutz der beteiligten Personen und ändern alle Namen, sofern dies noch nicht geschehen ist.
Um das ganze Mal auf den Punkt zu bringen: Wir suchen eure Geschichten!
Je nach Geschichte wählen wir dann im Anschluss mit euch zusammen den Grafikstil, Charaktere, Musik, Locations, usw.
Es wird in jedem Fall dafür gesorgt werden, dass eure Geschichte so gut wie möglich erzählt wird und die Spieler begeistert.

Teilnehmen kann prinzipiell jeder, wir können allerdings vorerst nur eine Geschichte auswählen. Fortsetzungen sind natürlich bei genug eingereichten Geschichten nicht ausgeschlossen.
Um eure Geschichte einzureichen schreibt diese bitte per Mail an developer@sbcomputing-germany.de oder als Antwort auf diesen Beitrag.


Wir freuen uns auf eure Geschichten!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Marvin
(lead developer)


----------

